# Patrick Feeks - SEAL, KIA Afghanistan August 16th



## dknob (Aug 22, 2012)

The Department of Defense says a Maryland man was among the seven service members killed in a helicopter crash Aug. 16.

Special Warfare Operator Petty Officer 1st Class Patrick D. Feeks of Edgewater, Md. was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom at the time of his death. The 28-year-old was assigned to a naval special warfare unit based on the West Coast.

The DoD says the crash happened northeast of Kandahar, Afghanistan.


----------



## CDG (Aug 22, 2012)

RIP SO1.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 22, 2012)

Damn.  Rest in Peace.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Aug 22, 2012)

May He Rest In Peace!


----------



## ProPatria (Aug 22, 2012)

Rest In Peace Warrior.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 22, 2012)

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 22, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## Seajack (Aug 22, 2012)

Rest in peace


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 22, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## Ex3 (Aug 22, 2012)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 22, 2012)

RIP Warrior


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 22, 2012)

Rest easy, Warrior.


----------



## Brill (Aug 22, 2012)

http://www.capitalgazette.com/news/...cle_162d81b5-d5c8-5cad-9842-917a7923a3ea.html

The Sunday before he was killed, Patrick Feeks sent an email to his family.
The 28-year-old Edgewater resident, serving as a Navy SEAL in Afghanistan, said he was doing the job he was meant to do. He had always wanted to be a SEAL and felt he was making a difference in Afghanistan, he wrote.
He wrote that if not for his family and wife, Emily, he would serve with his SEAL brothers forever, his dad, Tom, recalled this morning.
This week the Feeks family is mourning Patrick’s loss. He was among seven Americans and four Afghans killed last week when a U.S. military helicopter crashed during a firefight in southern Afghanistan, Pentagon officials said.
Tom said the family is devastated but doing as well as can be expected.
“He was a true warrior,” his father said.
A 2002 graduate of South River High School, Feeks often was serious, quiet and professional, his father said. At other times, he would tell corny jokes with terrible timing, Tom said.
“He could be irreverent at times,” Tom said.
Feeks enlisted in the Navy in 2006, and then completed Basic Underwater Demolition/SEAL training and advanced training. He had served with a West Coast-based SEAL unit since May 2008.
When it came to his military career, Feeks took his responsibilities seriously, his father said. He already served two tours of duty in Iraq and had been in Afghanistan since December.
“Every aspect of being a SEAL, he relished,” Tom said.


----------



## TB1077 (Aug 22, 2012)

RIP warrior.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 22, 2012)

R.I.P. warrior.

F.M.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 23, 2012)

Fair winds and following seas...


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 24, 2012)

Rest in peace


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Rest In God's Peace SEAL.


----------



## ManBearPig (Aug 27, 2012)

RIP


----------



## tova (Aug 27, 2012)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Grimfury160 (Aug 28, 2012)

RIP


----------



## dmcgill (Nov 17, 2012)

He went through BUD/S with one of my best friends. Praying for his family, Rest In Peace brother.


----------

